

Phishing site found on Sony’s servers. Yes, it’s been hacked AGAIN - wspruijt
http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/05/20/sony-hacked-again-this-time-its-not-its-playstation-network/

======
foobarbazetc
There's a difference between PSN and some server in Thailand.

Let's stop with the hyperbole.

